# een tas of een zak



## olives

Daag,

Wat is de verschil tussen "tas" en "zak"?

"Droegen ze een tas of een zak?"

Dank u


----------



## Whodunit

olives said:


> Daag,
> 
> Wat is de (het?) verschil tussen "tas" en "zak"?
> 
> "Droegen ze (zij?) een tas of een zak?"
> 
> Dank u


 
I think:

tas = handbag/purse
zak = bag/sack

As for the corrections: Wait for a native speaker to have them checked.


----------



## Abu Bishr

Hi

"Tas" is "case" in Afrikaans. The one in the picture that Whodunit provided is like the old school cases, and we you used to call it "skool tas". So it's not a handbag. It's bigger like a briefcase or even bigger. Travelling cases also fall in the category of "tas". "Zak", I think, is like the Afrikaans "sak" which is "bag" or "sack". We also use "sak" for "pocket". "Rugsak" is like "rucksack" / "haversack" or "backpack".


----------



## Jeedade

I think there is some overlap with the English terms. A “tas” can indeed be a handbag / purse, but also a “schooltas” like in the picture. “Tas” can mean bag as well, as in the examples “boodschappentas” (shopping bag) or “plastic tas” (plastic bag). “Zakken” are usually bigger and are usually flexible, i.e. don’t have a firm shape when not filled, although the “rugzak” is an exception to that. Another example is the “vuilniszak” (garbage bag). The “zak” is also a pocket in clothes. The difference  is not always so clear.
 
Btw: het is inderdaad het verschil


----------



## kapitein rob

Mijn van oorsprong Duitstalige vriendin stelde me dezelfde vraag: wanneer tas, wanneer zak?

Na wat redeneren bedacht ik me dat het verschil moet zitten in de handvatten.

*Zodra er handvatten aan een zak zitten is het een tas.*

Heerlijk simpele oplossing toch?
Het klopt voor alle tasjes en zakjes en ook voor broekzakken (die noemde mijn vriendin ook tas!).
Enige uitzondering is misschien de rugzak, maar eigenlijk ook niet omdat er geen handvatten aan de zak zelf zitten.

Ik was zelf wel blij met deze vondst, of was het een open deur.... reacties?


----------



## Sphynxter

Rugtas en Rugzak is allebei correct, in beide gevallen zullen mensen weten wat je bedoeld. In de randstad gebruiken ze in ieder geval vaak het woordje rugtas/schooltas.

Dus als je het makkelijk voor jezelf wilt maken gebruiken je gewoon rugtas als woord  Het voldoet aan de handvatten regel


----------



## Lopes

Sphynxter said:


> Rugtas en Rugzak is allebei correct, in beide gevallen zullen mensen weten wat je bedoeld. In de randstad gebruiken ze in ieder geval vaak het woordje rugtas/schooltas.



Ik wil niet voor de hele Randstad spreken, maar als ik voor mezelf (en m'n omgeving ook wel) spreek, dan gebruiken we (school)tas _of _rugzak. Rugtas gebruik ik eigenlijk nooit, en dat hoor ik ook heel weinig. Maar tas zelf wel (ook als het om rugzakken gaat).


----------



## FlorisEnsink

Op de basisschool hadden we vroeger een rijmpje dat zo ging:
Klootzak..., doe er een touw om dan heb je een broodzak, doe er nog een touw om dan heb je een rugzak. 
Ik weet niet waarom er een touw om een broodzak moet zitten, maar misschien wel illustratief voor evolutie van de rugzak, die volgens mij van oorsprong inderdaad geen tas is.


----------

